
Ask HN: Best way to manage a single server from Git in 2017? - simonw
I&#x27;d like to run a single, small VPS for some personal projects. I want the configuration of this server to be entirely driven from a git repository. What are the simplest tools for doing this in 2017?<p>Puppet? Chef? Ansible? I&#x27;m only running one server so I don&#x27;t want to have to think about separate coordinator nodes, puppet masters or anything like that.<p>For any suggested solutions, are there rock solid tutorials on using them to manage a single instance?
======
oboopfmlrmnmn
I suggest you invest a little time with Docker instead of the software you
listed

